# Questions/info



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Good evening fellow anglers,

I am currently in SC on business for the next few months and brought my 12’ surf rods down from Va and looking to find some areas to go. Not looking for anyone to disclose their secret spots or honey holes, just some helpful insights. I have been researching some areas such as pawleys beach and wondering what would be an ideal time to hit the surf, bait etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks and tight lines.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are you staying? That'd determine where I would go. 

This month is generally very slow but you can catch bluefish and whiting at the end of the month if it's warm. Mid-late April is when surf fishing typically picks up. If you only brought heavers, you can fish for (small) blues/red drum with fishfinder rigs and cut bait, if you have some lighter rods we get pompano and whiting (sea mullet, roundhead, whatever you want to call them) on sand fleas, clams, and fresh shrimp or fishbites. 

We also have good king mackerel fishing starting in April within 20 miles offshore if you're up for a charter.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I’m currently at Shaw AFB and I did bring my 8ft for some smaller fish. I was looking at going the last wknd of April and do a 2 day session. Any particular flavor of fishbites that work better than others.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I do well with Srimp and Bloodworm flavor fishbites. Fresh shrimp is always good to have as well. Good luck.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishlife said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m currently at Shaw AFB and I did bring my 8ft for some smaller fish. I was looking at going the last wknd of April and do a 2 day session. Any particular flavor of fishbites that work better than others.


If you want nice then Litchfield, Pawleys, all the way down to Charleston is pretty nice and not very touristy. Otherwise you can catch plenty of fish and have more to do in the lower or northern Myrtle Beach area and it's not terrible the last weekend of April - I fish Murrells Inlet/Garden City 99% of the time. If you can walk, fishing north of the north jetty in Garden City is one of our best spots. 

I have the best luck on green Fishbites shrimp. Caught plenty of nice pompano on just a 1/2" cube of it. Orange and pink are good, too. Get some fresh just before you go so the color doesn't fade much. Bloodworm is good too but I've mostly caught bait sized stuff with it - spot, croaker, small whiting, etc. No doubt it will catch big ones if they swim by. 

If you want to drive about a hour north from Shaw up to Lake Wateree one day, I'd be happy to take you catfishing for big blues. Drop me a PM if so.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the insight, I’ll be sure to post the outcome when I go.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

I been trying to research to see if there are restrictions for surf fishing at night but found nothing..does anyone know if any such rules exist?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Never heard of nor had any problems.


----------

